# Tiny pump



## Christie Photo (Mar 26, 2007)

I shot this today for use in a company brochure.  The hand was used for scale.







I left plenty of room, as I'm sure it will be cropped much tighter.

Pete


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 26, 2007)

critique removed by poster. 

**image removed**

_Please do not post edits of other member's photos without their permission. (edited by Chase)_


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 26, 2007)

Traveler...  delete MY image from your post.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 26, 2007)

Perhaps you might turn on the option in your profile that says *'my pictures are not OK to edit.'*


----------



## nabero (Mar 26, 2007)

I like how this is set up   The product itself is obviously the focus, but I think a bit of illumination on the bullet points would work too...as they are they're a bit hard to read (but then again...my eyes are getting old )

Cheers!


----------



## Olympus8MP (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe a little more DOF would make the bullet points easier to read? I like the composition, though.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks!  I'm told that I may not have been shallow enough for thier tastes.  They may blur it a bit.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 13, 2007)

This is how the project ended...  FINALLY!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks good to me... One of the things I was surprised by was on another forum I suggested someone add something like a dollar bill to show scale and they were shocked.  The idea that an illustrative image needed a scale was a brand new concept to some of them.

the pencil worked as well as the hand.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 15, 2007)

nice job


----------

